# Lake Erie Regulations



## Lefty4 (Sep 1, 2015)

New waterfowl hunter here... Could anyone direct to me any regulations for layout hunting out of my boat in the Cleveland area? Is hunting limited to just the outer Cleveland breakwall? Or are you able to hunt any area further than 400 ft from shore? Research is showing information is hard to come by. Thanks.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

The outer wall is open, inside some is some is not. The information is imposable to to find it is NOT posted anywhere. You have to contact the wildlife officer. The port authority has no information at all. If you are going to layout hunt and you are new be careful. The freighters come and go in that harbor till it freezes up and they don't stop for anything, and they most likely won't see you. I have seen big ships come in from the east end along with the river opening. It is deep in the middle my layout is set for about 50 feet to hunt their. the no hunting areas are not marked either.


----------



## NotoriousVIC (Oct 12, 2014)

Folks don’t discuss breakwalls on these here internets.


----------

